# Verbinden von PROFIsafe und FSoE



## Raijin Tycho (6 Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

habe folgendes Problem. In einer Maschine habe ich einen Anlagenteil welcher über EtherCAT miteinander verbunden ist, und einen Teil welcher über Profinet läuft. Im Profinet-Teil wird Profisafe über eine S7-1517F verwendet aber nun soll der Ethercat-Teil ebenfalls über die selbe Steuerung abgesichert werden. 

Der Ethercat-Teil besteht aus Omron-Robotern und deren NJ501-R300 Steuerungen. Diese unterstützen FSoE und CIP-Safety. 
Aktuell sehe ich 3 Lösungen die Roboter einzubinden:



Verdrahtung der Safety-I/Os der Roboter an die S7. 
Einbau einer Beckhoff-EtherCAT-PLC mit TwinSAFE/PROFIsafe-Gateway-Klemme 
Erweiterung der NJ501-R300 mit den Omron Safety-Modul und ansteuern der Safety I/O über die S7-1517 
Verwendung von 2 ASi-3 Safety-Gateways (1 für CIP, 1 für PROFIsafe) von Bihl+Wiedemann 

Hat jemand von euch noch eine alternative Idee oder einen Vorschlag?


----------



## maxder2te (7 Mai 2021)

Wenn du bei den Robotern nur Not-Halt und den Bedienerschutz verwendest, dann ist wohl die Verdrahtung der Safety IOs die einfachste und beste Lösung.

Kommt zusätzlich Safe-Motion zum Einsatz dann und macht ein Bussystem Sinn. Aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich sagen, dass man speziell bei safety nicht zu viele verschiedene Systeme ins Spiel bringen sollte. Also wenn dann nur profisafe, wenn es dafür von Omron entsprechende Module gibt.
Beckhoff oder Bihl+Wiedemann nur wenns nicht anders geht...


----------



## Raijin Tycho (8 Mai 2021)

Omron arbeitet leider nur mit EtherCat und FSoE. Es gibt zwar Module um die Kommunikation mit Siemens über Profibus/Profinet zu ermöglichen, aber diese Module unterstützen keine Safety-Funktionen. Dafür bräuchte es eine eigene Steuerung, was ich aber gerne vermeiden würde. Aktuell gehe ich aber auch eher in die Richtung das ganze zu verdrahten. Wäre halt nur schön gewesen, wenn es für so etwas einen Koppler oder ein Gateway geben würde. Hätte es halt wesentlich einfacher gemacht.

Leider bin ich erst später ins Projekt eingestiegen als dieser Bus-Unsinn bereits beschlossen war. Nun darf ich mich halt darum bemühen alles irgendwie miteinander zum Laufen zu kriegen. 
Habe aber dem Projektleiter bereits klar gemacht, sollte so eine Anlage nochmal gebaut werden, sollte man doch bitte ein einheitlicheres System wählen, statt soviel durcheinander zu würfeln.


----------

